
Ask HN: What's Faster than Redis - greato
Is it even possible to create a faster data structure server? Redis is written in C and made the design choices to be very, very fast.
======
onion2k
_Is it even possible to create a faster data structure server?_

It's probably not reasonably possible to make a faster general solution, but
you could implement something that maps your specific needs to memory in a
faster way, essentially removing the cases that Redis needs to handle that
don't apply to your data.

------
tqh
Yes, [https://github.com/fastio/pedis](https://github.com/fastio/pedis)

